# imposs de reinstaller livepoker ss iphone os2.0



## flocech (6 Septembre 2009)

slt, ya qques mois jai desinstalle livepoker de mon ipodtouch
jai essaye depuis de le remettre mais il me met quil me faut os2.0
alors quun pote la charge recemment ss os 2.0
comment faire ?

merci


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Comment faire? Demander aux dévellopeurs de sortir une version compatible 3.0, chose qui m'étonne puisque normalement toutes doivent l'être depuis quelques temps...


----------

